# Notebook für LoL



## X81505M (4. Februar 2012)

*Notebook für LoL*

Suche ein Notebook womit League of Legends in Full HD auf max. Einstellungen ohne FPS-Einbrüche
in Kämpfen klappt.
17-19 Zoll mindestens.
Preis sollte nicht 1000 Euro überschreiten.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Notebook für LoL*

Ich hab da jetzt leider keine genauen Infos gefunden, was man da für Power braucht - weiß Du, mit welcher PC-Grafikkarte das gut laufen würde? Eine AMD 5770 scheint ja mehr als auszureichen: http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=1452110   aber die Frage ist, welche schwächere ebenfalls ausreicht, denn dann kommst Du natürlich mit deutlich weniger Budget aus. Oder willst Du so oder so 900-1000€ ausgeben, so dass man einfach mal schauen kann, was für den Preis das beste wäre?

Spielen andere Dinge keine Rolle wie zB Akku, Festplattengröße usw. ?


----------



## hysterix (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Notebook für LoL*

Das sind die Systemanforderungen für Desktop PC und um das ganze in FHD zocken zu können solltest du denn schon ne GT555 haben oder Hd6850 oder HD6770 + I5 CPU. Ne mobile HD5870 liegt auf dem Niveau einer Desktop HD5770 also etwas stärker wie ne GTX8800 daher ist die GTX560m sogar noch nen taken besser.
Aber wenn du 1000 Euro hast denn ist dieser hier die beste Wahl,damit kannste LoL auf Garantie in FHD zocken 
Selbst bei der HD6850, GT555 etc wirste abstriche machen müssen bei der Grafik. Also entweder ne GTX560m,GTX570m und eine HD5870 ,GTX460m sollten auch noch reichen.

MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X7813 (MD 97896)
http://www.notebookjournal.de/tests/medion-erazer-x7813---erazer-x6817-nkrt-1528
*Empfohlene Systemanforderungen für LoL*


Betriebssystem: Gerade bei Rechnern, die etwas schwächer sind, wird empfohlen beim Betriebssystem auf Windows XP oder Windows Vista zurückzugreifen, da diese in der Regel etwas Ressource schonender sind, als es bei Windows 7 der Fall ist.1
Prozessor: um League of Legends in vollen Zügen zu genießen wird bei den empfohlenen Systemanforderungen ein Prozessor mit mindestens 3 GHz empfohlen. Nach oben hin gibt es da derzeit keine Grenzen.2
Arbeitsspeicher: Ab 1 GB Arbeitsspeicher sind Sie auf der sicheren Seite, alles was drüber ist schadet natürlich nicht, gerade wenn Sie noch andere Anwendungen oder ähnliches im Hintergrund laufen haben.3
Grafikkarte: Es wird eine Grafikkarte empfohlen, welche die Leistungen der GeForce 8800 zu bieten hat oder diese sogar übertrifft.4
Festplatte: Auch wenn es um die empfohlenen Systemanforderungen geht, braucht League of Legends nicht mehr als 750 MB Speicherplatz auf Ihrer Festplatte.5
Soundkarte: Da ist die minimale Systemanforderung auch die empfohlene. So lange Ihre Soundkarte DirectX 9.0 unterstützt, ist das vollkommen ausreichend.6



X81505M schrieb:


> Suche ein Notebook womit League of Legends in Full HD auf max. Einstellungen ohne FPS-Einbrüche
> in Kämpfen klappt.
> 17-19 Zoll mindestens.
> Preis sollte nicht 1000 Euro überschreiten.


----------



## Cinnayum (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Notebook für LoL*

Du brauchst 2 besser 4 GB RAM und ne CPU mit 2 Kernen und 2GHz oder mehr (Intel, AMD mobil taugt nix).
Die Grafikkarte sollte eine GTX 560m oder besser sein. AMD mobil hatte ich noch nicht, ich denke alles ab HD6800+ dürfte für FullHD ausreichen.

Beim Rest kannst du ganz nach deinen Vorlieben gehen.

Mein Notebook hat eine GT550m aber nur 1366x768er Auflösung (15,6").


----------



## X81505M (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Notebook für LoL*

Okay Danke ersma und ja 1k komplett zur Verfügung.
Naja meine 460 schafft 100Fps +.
Abstriche ok falls sie im Rahmen bleiben.


----------



## hysterix (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Notebook für LoL*

du meinst deine Desktop GTX460?
Also die GTX570m hat die Leistung einer GTX460 Desktop in etwa, das heißt die GTX560m is leicht darunter.
Mit ner GTX560m machste nix verkehrt und hast noch Leistungsreserven.
Ansonsten wie gesagt GT555 oder HD6770 HD6850



X81505M schrieb:


> Okay Danke ersma und ja 1k komplett zur Verfügung.
> Naja meine 460 schafft 100Fps +.
> Abstriche ok falls sie im Rahmen bleiben.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Notebook für LoL*

Mit ner 560m geht es erst ab 1200€ los, das wird also nix. 

Aber Notebooks mit einer 555m, die ein kleines Stück schwächer ist, gibt es für 900€: Dell Studio XPS 17, Core i7-2670QM 2.20GHz, 6144MB, 1000GB, GeForce GT 555M (702x-6244) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder 1000€: ASUS N75SF-V2G-TZ218V (90N69L828N2979VL151) | Geizhals.at Deutschland wobei das Asus FullHD hat, das Dell 1600x900, das heißt damit würde das SPiel dann schneller laufen. Beide haben 17 Zoll.

Schwächer wäre eine AMD 6850, dafür gibt es die schon ab 600€: 6850 in Notebooks & Tablets/Notebooks mit Display-Größe ab 17" | Geizhals.at Deutschland 

Von HP gibt es was mit der neuen AMD 7690 recht günstig: 7690M in Notebooks & Tablets/Notebooks mit Display-Größe ab 17" | Geizhals.at Deutschland aber mangels Tests schwer zu sagen, wie gut die ist. Die basiert wohl auf einer 6770m mit erhöhtem Takt.


Ach ja: alles 17 Zoll, größer finde ich nix mit guter Karte bis 1000€.


----------



## hysterix (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Notebook für LoL*

Wieso gehts er bei 1200 Euro los mit ner GTX560m?? Für 1100 bekommt man schon nen Book mit ner GTX570m
Das Book was ich ihm gepostet habe hat ne GTX560m und kostet unter 1000 Euro. Zudem will er nen Book mit FHD, die du gepostet hast haben alle kein FHD außer das Asus,aber für das Geld würde ich mir das Medion kaufen .
http://www.medion.com/de/electronics/prod/MEDION%C2%AE+ERAZER%C2%AE+X7813+%28MD+97896%29/30012965A1?category=notebook_16&recId=&wt_mc=de.intern.m-shop.pro-pla.on-ma&wt_cc1=m-shop_topseller_notebook-3-rechts&wt_cc2=30012965A1&wt_cw=30.2.8&utm_source=Internetseite-intern&utm_medium=Kachel&utm_content=notebook_3-rechts&utm_campaign=Kategoriekachel-Hotspots&utm_term=30012965A1



Herbboy schrieb:


> Mit ner 560m geht es erst ab 1200€ los, das wird also nix.
> 
> Aber Notebooks mit einer 555m, die ein kleines Stück schwächer ist, gibt es für 900€: Dell Studio XPS 17, Core i7-2670QM 2.20GHz, 6144MB, 1000GB, GeForce GT 555M (702x-6244) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder 1000€: ASUS N75SF-V2G-TZ218V (90N69L828N2979VL151) | Geizhals.at Deutschland wobei das Asus FullHD hat, das Dell 1600x900, das heißt damit würde das SPiel dann schneller laufen. Beide haben 17 Zoll.
> 
> ...


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Notebook für LoL*

Das medion hatte ich nicht gesehen/beachtet. Ich hab jetzt nur nach Modelen gesucht, die man "überall" in onlineshops bekommen kann.


----------



## X81505M (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Notebook für LoL*

Okay das sind ja schonma Daten mit denen ich arbeiten kann.
Ja meinte ne Desktop Version daher kein M hinter.
Sollte vll noch sagen das ich MW3 Spiele aber da ist mir die Grafik recht egal.
Mir ist Festplattengrösse und der gleichen relativ egal da ich 
jemanden Zuhause sitzen habe der leicht an HDD,SDD etc kommt.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Notebook für LoL*

ne Karte wie die GT 555m reicht für Black Ops auf hoch für um die 50-60 FPS, d.h. MW3 auf mittel sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## hysterix (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Notebook für LoL*

Wenn die GT555 völlig ausreichend ist, denn greif zum Dell XPS 17 da machste nix falsch


----------



## X81505M (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Notebook für LoL*

MW3 zock ich dann auch gerne auf niedrig tolles SPiel aber die Engine is halt Crap 
Hauptsache das Notebook läuft flüssig bei TS3 und Spiel ^^


----------



## Muetze (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Notebook für LoL*

lol ist mit jeder mittelklasse gpu von nvidia bei mehr wie 60fps spielbar....

Da reicht ein Budget von 600€, und damit wäre dein NB wohl am besten das hier

wohl mit das besten, halbwegs gamingtaugliche NB bei Budget bis  800€


----------



## X81505M (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Notebook für LoL*

Hm also wenn das schon reicht wärs geil ^^
Sieht ganz nett aus, i5 und auf 8 Gig aufrüstbar.
Zwar kein 19/10 aber darauf könnte ich bei dem Preis für die Sachen ganz gut verzichten^^
Graka sollte auch durchgehen bei LoL und MW3 was die Leistung betrifft.

Sonst noch jemand gute Vorschläge?


----------



## Muetze (7. Februar 2012)

X81505M schrieb:
			
		

> Hm also wenn das schon reicht wärs geil ^^
> Sieht ganz nett aus, i5 und auf 8 Gig aufrüstbar.
> Zwar kein 19/10 aber darauf könnte ich bei dem Preis für die Sachen ganz gut verzichten^^
> Graka sollte auch durchgehen bei LoL und MW3 was die Leistung betrifft.
> ...


Der i5 reicht dicke, die graka ist hier auch eindeutig preisleistungssieger 
Lol packt der locker, dann sogar bei knapp 60 fps....


----------



## X81505M (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Notebook für LoL*

Kumpel wollte sich jetzt auchn Lappi holen aber den hier HP Pavilion G6-1255SG [Multimedia-Notebook] bei notebooksbilliger.de jetzt ist die Frage reicht die Graka auch für LoL und wenn ja auf welchem Detailgrad ?


----------



## Muetze (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Notebook für LoL*

ich täte mal niedrig bis mittel sagen, ist ja ne intel IGP


----------



## X81505M (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Notebook für LoL*

Okay


----------



## Muetze (17. Februar 2012)

Wennst in der preisklasse an einen mit 530m oder 540m kommst hat dein kumpel schon mehr spaß aber das wird schwer....


----------

